# keeping gains with leukaemia Maintaining the Toro



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Guys so many who are friends with me on facebook know ive recently been diagnosed with Chronic Myeloid Leukaemia "CML" aswel as the Lupus I already have.

Some may call it a bad card as i have Lupus "which effects mainly black women and now "CML" which effects mainly people over 50, this type of Leukaemia is rare and there are 600 people diagnosed with this each year "make that 601 lol"

Any way Plans change and originally i was going to compete in may nxt year in the nabba north west, british qualifier bit now as I can not do what is necessary to be at my best i will not be entering.

However i will still be standing on stage arround may time hopefully in a charity event "Bodybuilding show" organised by my supplement sponsor "Activlab" it will be an open show or maybe piggy back another show we havnt worked out the details, Proceeds will go to cancer research and I will be doing a guest spot.

Obviously because of treatment ill be having i wont be as big and full due to the fact i wont be able to do big doses of aas, however I am hoping to stay on a base dose like trt permanently from now.

Right now im doing 1ml of tmte every 10 days, I will be having bloods done every 2 weeks for a while now so will request a print off so I can monitor levels, im hoping wbc count to go down whilst keeping rbc count higher through the small dose of aas, plus i have my testim gel trt gells that i already get from the docs.

The aim is maintain muscle and slowly reduce body fat coming into the show so this thread will turn into a competition thread hopefully if all goes well.

I levels stable near the show i will add a verry low dose of winni too that I have and also a low dose of clen.

I dont have to be full competition standard as its only a guest spot and dont want to put my body on too much strain but want to be looking pretty decent.

Ill be putting regular pics up although the changes wont be as dramatic as back in the day, diet will be tight and training appropriate without over doing it.

supplements will be quite extensive lots of aminos, test and hgh boosters, and anticatabolic


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Also was speaking to Dorian Yates the other day and he swears canabis oil will help even cure cancer so this will be something ill look into also although i dont have the room or knowledge to make it im hoping to source it maybe to go along side my meds


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Good luck with this mate!! Glad to see your not going to let it get it your way.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear this mate. Had a quick look on wikipedia and here's a part of the abstract:

In 2011, an independent study performed in 832 CML patients worldwide reported that the group of patients who achieve a stable cytogenetic response with imatinib shows an overall survival rate of 95.2% after 8 years, which is similar to the rate in the general population. Only 1% of patients died because of leukemia progression.

That's very reassuring to read.

One of the risk factors is apparently ionising radiation. Were you exposed at any point??


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

all the best mate


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Good luck mate


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> Sorry to hear this mate. Had a quick look on wikipedia and here's a part of the abstract:
> 
> In 2011, an independent study performed in 832 CML patients worldwide reported that the group of patients who achieve a stable cytogenetic response with imatinib shows an overall survival rate of 95.2% after 8 years, which is similar to the rate in the general population. Only 1% of patients died because of leukemia progression.
> 
> ...


Yes mate the doctor told me the percentages and it was and is good to know, If all goes well i should be fine, just a little change of life style.

The main risk with me is that with already also having lupus i have low immune system so i will be at risk of infections and illnesses more.

My rbc count will also drop too making me more tired but theres supplements i can take plus exercise that will combat that.

They think I have this because of previous chemo that ive had in the past that increases your risk of getting cancer at a later life.

Also they detected my creatin levels was a little high in kidney tests but im nearly certain @Pscarb mentioned ages ago that things like hard training, high protein diet can cause this reading but would like him to clarify when he pops in.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Yes mate the doctor told me the percentages and it was and is good to know, If all goes well i should be fine, just a little change of life style.
> 
> The main risk with me is that with already also having lupus i have low immune system so i will be at risk of infections and illnesses more.
> 
> ...


Here is a thread regarding the subject of creatine levels with a nice contribution from Paul:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/242502-results-blood-test-high-creatine-2.html

Hope it helps mate!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> Here is a thread regarding the subject of creatine levels with a nice contribution from Paul:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/242502-results-blood-test-high-creatine-2.html
> 
> Hope it helps mate!


thanks mate ill take a look


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

All the best.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Yes mate the doctor told me the percentages and it was and is good to know, If all goes well i should be fine, just a little change of life style.
> 
> The main risk with me is that with already also having lupus i have low immune system so i will be at risk of infections and illnesses more.
> 
> ...


creatinine levels are based on normal people anyone with an above average muscle base will have a raised creatinine level this then leads to a low GFR reading (indicator of CKD)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcuk sake mate gutted to read that. Amazing the way you are going about it. Nothing can hold you back of you have the will for it. Good luck mate! Hope it doesn't impact you too much!


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Also was speaking to Dorian Yates the other day and he swears canabis oil will help even cure cancer so this will be something ill look into also although i dont have the room or knowledge to make it im hoping to source it maybe to go along side my meds


yer its the canabanoids in weed and hash that help prevent the growth of cancer and kills the cells but theres not alot of research into it its easy to make hash/oil look on youtube loads of vids on there. all the best mate


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> creatinine levels are based on normal people anyone with an above average muscle base will have a raised creatinine level this then leads to a low GFR reading (indicator of CKD)


Thanks Paul, shame i didnt know that earlier for sure as they want me to go back for an ultra sound on the kidneys now lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk sake mate gutted to read that. Amazing the way you are going about it. Nothing can hold you back of you have the will for it. Good luck mate! Hope it doesn't impact you too much!


Thanks mate, Gout seems to be one side of the med that i dont want to get as it sounds painful and will disrupt training but hes also given me tablets to prevent this "fingers crossed"


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks mate, Gout seems to be one side of the med that i dont want to get as it sounds painful and will disrupt training but hes also given me tablets to prevent this "fingers crossed"


Well that you definitely do not want!!!!! I have a mate at work that's got it (probably because drinks far far too much) and he is in agony with his most of the time. His knee doubles in size somehow same with elbows. Celery seed extract is meant to work wanders for gout.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Well that you definitely do not want!!!!! I have a mate at work that's got it (probably because drinks far far too much) and he is in agony with his most of the time. His knee doubles in size somehow same with elbows. *Celery seed extract is meant to work wanders for gout*.


Thats good because I already take that for blood pressure and water retention  "fingers crossed i dont get it" Like i said they give tabs to stop you getting it anyway


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks Paul, shame i didnt know that earlier for sure as they want me to go back for an ultra sound on the kidneys now lol


i have had the ultra sound and pretty much all of the investigative tests for Kidneys the one you want is the mGFR test this is the gold standard test....


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i have had the ultra sound and pretty much all of the investigative tests for Kidneys the one you want is the mGFR test this is the gold standard test....


I will most likely have had that in the past for my lupus condition, ive had most of the tests also including 5 or 6 kidney biopsy to detect early stages of flair up.

Quick question, am i in my rights to ask for copies of the blood tests each time i go so i can keep my own records? this is aimed back to the leukaemia tests as i want to monitor wbc and rbc and platlet counts as they drop


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Realy sorry to hear that mate, but I must say I admire ur resilience and out look I wish I was abit more optimistic like this,

All the best and please keep us posted


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes i believe you can, the mGFR tests is a nuclear liquid injected into your left arm then at intervals (2hr, 3hr & 4hr) after blood is drawn from your right arm and the quantity of the substance is used to determine kidney efficiency


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear that mate, not much else I can offer in this post though. Sorry.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Also was speaking to Dorian Yates the other day and he swears canabis oil will help even cure cancer so this will be something ill look into also although i dont have the room or knowledge to make it im hoping to source it maybe to go along side my meds


He's not wrong. Have a Google of Rick Simpson Oil and you'll see that there a lot of info available. It would be out of place to say to much on this forum but the oil is most definitely worth trying.

All the best.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeez, hadnt a clue dude. Fair play and best of luck...you can't buy that kind of attitude.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> He's not wrong. Have a Google of Rick Simpson Oil and you'll see that there a lot of info available. It would be out of place to say to much on this forum but the oil is most definitely worth trying.
> 
> All the best.


ive watched all his videos mate, still on the fence with the idea as its quite expensive with no real evidence


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/weediquette-show/stoned-kids?utm_source=vicefb

odd this just popped up in my newsfeed


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> ive watched all his videos mate, still on the fence with the idea as its quite expensive with no real evidence


Sure mate, I can understand what you are saying. Give it some serious thought before you dismiss it as there are a huge number of people with a positive story to tell. It will do you no harm, unlike chemo.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Sure mate, I can understand what you are saying. Give it some serious thought before you dismiss it as there are a huge number of people with a positive story to tell. It will do you no harm, unlike chemo.


if i do it, it will be along side my tablets, they are not really chemo but a tyrosine kinase inhibitor, this has a 95% success rate.

I would not replace conventional meds with it unless im sure, My mum used to work on cancer wards and saw quite a few people that tried to treat them selfs with these types of herbal remedies and ended up terminal and not been able to respond to conventional treatment when they found out it wasnt working.

I will consider taking it alongside if i get hold of it but the main treatment will be the imatinib


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> if i do it, it will be along side my tablets, they are not really chemo but a tyrosine kinase inhibitor, this has a 95% success rate.
> 
> I would not replace conventional meds with it unless im sure, My mum used to work on cancer wards and saw quite a few people that tried to treat them selfs with these types of herbal remedies and ended up terminal and not been able to respond to conventional treatment when they found out it wasnt working.
> 
> I will consider taking it alongside if i get hold of it but the main treatment will be the imatinib


Totally agree and thats the smartest option. Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Took my first medication tablet this mornig "Imiatinib" Let the battle begin El Toro V :gun_bandana: Leukaemia

feel a little bick sickly but nothing bad and have some runs but think it just take a few days to get used to the meds.

When I go to the docs a week on wed ill request a copy of my blood tests and will monitor how the white and red blood cells drop and how trt doses effect the blood levels if at all.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

The very best of luck with everything mate. You've got the best attitude, stay positive.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

V.inspirational journel makes you realise that their really are no excuses if you wanna get something done, will make sure to follow


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for the support everyone, I will show I can beat this and not only that I will stand on stage next year to do my guest spot in great condition "for a natty lol"


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Training wise im still training hard but as my levels of test ar not as high as usual im holding back on drop sets and giant sets ect.

just doing strait sets for now.

diet wise pretty much the same but more emphasis going on grass fed cattle, veggies ect

supplement wise im taking

bcaa extra

amino complex

master dronk

master bars

HMB

creatine

beta alanine

coconut oil

zma

daa

steroil complex

hgh day

hgh night

protein powders

machine man combo

xenica 5 a day plus, greens drink

also looking into canabis juicing http://www.collective-evolution.com/2013/09/03/shocking-results-woman-replaces-40-medications-with-raw-cannabis-juice/


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

End of the first week of medication and the sickness seems to be subsiding now a little.

Still been training hard although now that I am taking the natural route the type of training has changed, Im doing more "back to basics" training now with not as much drop sets and giant sets, trying to do 2 to 3 sets max per excersise and aiming for the 8-12 rep range "still feeling and looking full and big".


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just seen my pic on the NABBA mag today, great that I finaly made it to the magazine, just another boxed ticked but theres still plenty more to come and Im going to show that these gains are maintainable even with this illness and restricted peds.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

If you want any help making some weed butter or hash oil drop me a pm mate I'm quite experienced in that field lol

All the best mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck. Keep fighting.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Ive missed this thread

But you know my thoughts, im gutted a guy like you had this happen to them, but at least you have thirst for knowledge in doing the best you can for yourself

This really shouldn't be happening to you, and its happening to to to often to decent folk


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Ive missed this thread
> 
> But you know my thoughts, im gutted a guy like you had this happen to them, but at least you have thirst for knowledge in doing the best you can for yourself
> 
> This really shouldn't be happening to you, and its happening to to to often to decent folk


Thanks mate its the hand were delt but we still got to play a good game


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks mate its the hand were delt but we still got to play a good game


Unfortunately so mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

This is gut wrenching mate... :/


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Trainings kicked off with HIT training this week and will stay there for the foreseeable future.

Having a low protein kidney detox week this week as tests have come back with renal problems so Ill be halfing all protein potions and adding 5g bcaa's with each meal


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Trainings kicked off with HIT training this week and will stay there for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Having a low protein kidney detox week this week as tests have come back with renal problems so Ill be halfing all protein potions and adding 5g bcaa's with each meal


What do you mean by renal problems mate?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> What do you mean by renal problems mate?


Kidney funcion mate, got a high reading, not too worried though as ive had it before and brought it back down its partly due to my lupus and also taking in such high protein


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Kidney funcion mate, got a high reading, not too worried though as ive had it before and brought it back down its partly due to my lupus and also taking in such high protein


Aaah ok, i get ya.

Im just at the hospital getting bloods done, problem is with any of this.... You spend your life waiting.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Aaah ok, i get ya.
> 
> Im just at the hospital getting bloods done, problem is with any of this.... You spend your life waiting.


Yeh i know all about that mate, bet if you added it all up ive spent a whole year of my life waiting for appointments lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks like my positivity is paying off.

yesterdays tests show im responding to treatment as my white blood cells "Abnormal ones" have dropped from 107 to 21 whilst keeping my red cells high through good diet.

Holding good weight at 187 lbs and condition is reasonably sharp at 12% body fat "Done accurately" Male sites ie triceps in single figures actually less than what most people step on stage with.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Trained arms today HIT DY Style, 4 working sets for biceps and 4 sets for triceps and done in 30 mins, Great pump, intensity of the chart and feeling like im still gaining on the new training and diet plan Ive set out


----------

